# PIKO 0-6-0 STARTER SET LOCO



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Where would the connection be for a smoke unit on one of these locos? I am assuming that it should be 18 volts. Removal of the smoke box cover yields the LED wires. Looking into the boiler, I can see three male plug ends that seem to be taped together. I haven't dismantled the loco to look for myself as yet.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan......... I've have a number Piko 0-6-0's and they're not terribly hard to take apart. The cab comes off first, then the boiler is removed by the 2 screws on the cab floor. There is a screw at the underside of the front of the boiler. All the front stuff must come off to get the that screw. Just keep taking screws off and it will come apart.









Once the boiler is off, all the rest of it is there to see. It can be converted to DCC, Airwire, REVOLUTION, RCS, Critter control quite easily. An LGB smoke stack insert unit could fit and be wired in to the track inputs.

They're nice runners and can be fodder for 'bashing. There are screws under the caps on the saddle tank so the you can take it off and then it becomes a nice looking locomotive without the saddle tank.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Stan


----------

